# Psvr/oculus rift/vive



## A_ashish_A (Feb 28, 2017)

Any fixed india release date for psvr and oculus rift or vive? Googled it but didn't got any proper answer.


----------



## A_ashish_A (Mar 4, 2017)

Bumpty bump


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2017)

There are no release dates as of now. So your google search was spot on. There are just speculations and we should take them with grain of salt.


----------

